# "No Photo Selected" despite...a photo being selected.



## JeffHamonPhotography (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi - I've created a self-contained catalog from a larger project that just has my selected photos to work on.  I'm working in grid view in the Library and double-click a photo to get a larger view. Doing an initial sort and when I hit D / go to the Develop tab module, I get "No Photo Selected" and just a grey screen. Same when I hit R to do a crop.

Any idea on what this issue is?

Thanks

LR 4.2
OS 10.6.8


----------



## JeffHamonPhotography (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah - I guess I can't work on this project tonight... I can't use develop module or crop anything. So weird.


----------



## JeffHamonPhotography (Nov 2, 2014)

Exporting all the photos to another new catalog seemed to make it happier.

Weird but I'll take it.

Jeff


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2014)

Odd.  We'd need to see the Filmstrip for extra clues.  Might be a filter turned on, something like that.


----------

